# Salt Bar pics



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

After the recent posts on making salt bars, I decided to try my hand at it last weekend. I used the method described in the recipe section by lynpea (thank you!), and used 80% coconut, 10% shea butter, and 10% castor oil. Man, cutting it was not easy! After I cut the bars, I let them sit overnight and then went back and cleaned them up the best I could. Not the prettiest bars I've ever made, but the are really salty feeling and I think they'll be nice. Can't wait till they cure and I can try one. I hope to get a local spa that opened to start carrying them for me. Anyway, here's a picture I took of them. I don't know what is with the white lines that ended up on most of them. It may be extra salt in that area :shrug2










Does anyone else have trouble making these bars cut smoothly and nicely?

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Very pretty! 

Christy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice. The key to good cuts is timing! It just takes trial and error to figure out what's gonna work. I have in my notes how long to wait for what size log. If I wait too long I get messed up corners or edges.


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments. I think I should have waited longer to cut it. The bars were very gooey and kind of stuck to the cutter. When I came back the next day, I went over the lightly with the cutter and it kind of cleaned them up. I waited two hours before cutting - I may try at 2.5 or 3 next time.

I like the fact that you cut them shortly after pouring - I am always so excited to see how they turned out it kills me to wait until the next day!


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay for you! I never got really smooth sides until I got my TOG with the insert......now I make the SMOOTHEST salt bars. The sides look like glass.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

how pretty. What did you do to get that pretty blue/green color? I assume there is no goats milk in these.

And Lynnpea, what the heck it TOG?

Thanks

Sheryl


----------



## beaglady (Jan 16, 2008)

What a gorgeous color! What fragrance did you use?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Very pretty soaps
Barbara


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks dblvon...yup it's a mold and I got te 12/24 one for Christmas. So far I LOVE it. The plexiglass dividers work wonderful and I am soooo hoping that this is going to improve my swirlability. It's fantastic for saltbars!


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Sheryl said:


> And Lynnpea, what the heck it TOG?


I was wondering the same thing because that is what we call our history programme so I was wondering how you could use history to cut your salt bars.


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

beaglady said:


> What a gorgeous color! What fragrance did you use?


Glad you like it - the color is a mix of equal parts of the utramarine blue and the chromium hydroxide green that you sent me for Christmas! I used Snow Clouds from Lillian as the scent - it smells very fresh and clean and I thought it matched well.

Penny


----------

